# Interest Check: World War I RP



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

I have started this thread in an attempt to find out the interest level in a World War 1(Uno) based Roleplaying thread that I have been working on for quite some time. This is Alternate History Roleplaying, similar to Harry Turtledove or Ron Gamuel books for those of you who might have read them. I’m not looking for in-depth discussion, more rather who would be up for it, and any idea you might have that I may have overlooked.

So here’s the story my friends……..the civilized world started into absolute Chaos. Germany and Austria are at France and Britain’s throats and everyone in between is being forced to choose a side. You come in as a Lieutenant in charge of a Platoon. You are in charge of one of the various units station on the Western Front in Europe in 1914 at the onset of the war. You and your men will be tested in battle against opposing forces in the ensuing conflict. You will have to strategically prepare, fight, and organize so that your men come home alive to see their wives and children once more. This is your story, this is there story, this is total warfare in one of the most brutal combat environments humanity has ever faced. Now rise to the challenge and become the best you can be.

Cheesy right (it’s 3am, totally fried). You will be allowed to use historically accurate units on both the Axis and Allied side of the fighting. You could be Americans, Australians, British, French, Beligum, Turks, Austrians, German, anyone you could think of if your can provide me with a correct historical database backing your units historical accuracy. You will then take you and your men into the fight. Each week a new post will be updated with the current storyline and missions to the completed. Eventually you will be forced to fight each other in battle, which I have created based on historical battles between these great nations. At times your character may need to lead from the front and risk it all, others times he might direct artillery in massive duels of logistics and sheer firepower. At other times he may need diplomacy to have another player side with him to face a obstacle/challenge. How you deal with the situation at hand will determine your numbers, equipment assigned to you, and the opponents you face.

Simply put there it is. Tell me what ya think


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Great, here we go with another bout of insanity.



emporershand89 said:


> I have started this thread in an attempt to find out the interest level in a World War 1


Personally I think it would be interesting, considering the number of new weapons and inventions that came about with the complete lack of protection and counter.

If not to play, then definitely to watch.



emporershand89 said:


> based Roleplaying thread that I have been working on for quite some time.


No offense, or take it however you want, but I and likely others highly doubt those last few words for some reason.



emporershand89 said:


> This is Alternate History Roleplaying,


What exactly is going to be alternate history about this? The Great War was, by and large, rather straightforward in events.



emporershand89 said:


> Germany and Austria are at France and Britain’s throats and everyone in between is being forced to choose a side.


So first, I'm guessing that it is safe to assume the archduke of Austria is dead then? Second, your aware that most countries didn't get much of a say in which side they were on right?



emporershand89 said:


> You come in as a Lieutenant in charge of a Platoon. You are in charge of one of the various units


So the idea here is to make everyone the leader of a large group of npc's, so that they are essentially roleplaying on their own? You realize you do this time and again with little, if any, alteration and it never works.



emporershand89 said:


> station on the Western Front in Europe


Mind you my WW1 history is a bit rusty but didn't the bulk of the fighting take place in central Europe?



emporershand89 said:


> in 1914 at the onset of the war.


So right when the shit hits the fan? I'm not entirely sure what in this is alternate history, but if events go down anything like how they actually did that could leave some 'groups' waiting for months before they did anything. (If memory serves, things like long range radio communications were neither fast nor 'reliable' until late into the war.)



emporershand89 said:


> one of the most brutal combat environments humanity has ever faced.


How long have you been working on this and what research have you done exactly? I'm not asking these to detract from you in anyway, I really want to know and I am sure others wouldn't mind knowing these things either.



emporershand89 said:


> Cheesy right (it’s 3am, totally fried).


Assuming your in New York again, your post time says 5:30; so your either more fried than you realize or that was a quick cover that I'm blowing away.



emporershand89 said:


> Axis and Allied


Central or Axis?



emporershand89 said:


> I have created based on historical battles between these great nations.


If your basing events on historical events throughout the war then how is this alternate?


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

I think you'll find the bulk of WW1 was fought in Belgium and France. 
Which I think is Western Europe ? Central Europe is Germany to Poland?


----------



## Yru0 (May 9, 2011)

The 'Western Front' was largely a term used to describe the westernmost European front line. Generally this referred to the trenches between France, Belgium, Germany etc. Also, your right Darkreever in that the Central Alliance and were in WWI and the Axis in WWII, in fact if my memory serves, the Allies weren't around till WWII either ('officially'), they referred to as the Entente (and there's an accent in there too...) powers...I think... I'd also point out that the Western Front, although tragic and a sight of horrible death, was in fact arguably not the most violent area of WWI in terms of amount of deaths. Our old friends the Ruskies on the Eastern front alone suffered around 2,000,000 casualties, more than any other country in the war. The Eastern front had around 16 million casualties to the Western's 13 million (src: Wikipedia  )...I mean the fact that the war spawned a revolution in Russia is evidence of just how bad it went for them, leading to their essential surrender late in the war to Germany and her allies with the treaty of Brest-Litvosk. 

All in all I'm interested in the idea! Although I am interested how the mechanics would work, I don't expect them to be gone into too much depth on an 'idea' thread, I'd probably still be on the sidelines: I'm struggling with the 2 active RPs I'm currently in and I'm always on the lookout for a reboot of Karak's 'Age of Imperialism' (here's to hoping!  ) so I try to keep some RP time free. Also, I'd say that 'alternate history' has to always be based on fact, the very presence of the RPers will turn the history upside down most likely, and whether its something as big as a German landing on Birtain or the USA joining the Central Powers (not as far fetched as it seems apparently) or as small as Germany losing that one battle to slightly a lesser extent, its still 'alternate' history  

Thanks all for bearing through my 'verbal' tirade, tested on this in class not to long ago so couldn't resist :3


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Yru0 said:


> they referred to as the Entente (and there's an accent in there too...) powers...I think...


Present day history often chooses to refer to them as the Allies, largely due to the fact that three of the more powerful members also form the Allies of World War II. (Its a matter of convenience, both names are ultimately correct.)



Yru0 said:


> I mean the fact that the war spawned a revolution in Russia is evidence of just how bad it went for them, leading to their essential surrender late in the war to Germany and her allies with the treaty of Brest-Litvosk.


Many European nations underwent revolutions leading up to, during, or just after the war. The ones prior were actually contributing factors to its cause.



Yru0 said:


> and whether its something as big as a German landing on Birtain or the USA joining the Central Powers (not as far fetched as it seems apparently)


Now those could be quite interesting.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

darkreever said:


> Great, here we go with another bout of insanity


Good to see you too buddy  Hows life in crazy NJ....or is it NY? :shok:



darkreever said:


> Mind you my WW1 history is a bit rusty but didn't the bulk of the fighting take place in central Europe?


Most of the fighting was on the "Western Front" as we formally refer to it. This was along a line that ran from Belgium through Lorriane and all the way down towards the Meditterreanean, sometimes even near Marsaille. So in "Western Europe." Sadly the "Entente" as the Allies refered themselves as never made it deep into Germany. I'm focusing on this front, I figured trying to do a massive territorial RPG like some of my previous idea's wouldn't really work out. Though thnxs for the input 





darkreever said:


> Assuming your in New York again, your post time says 5:30; so your either more fried than you realize or that was a quick cover that I'm blowing away.


Hahaha, so true actually I noticed that today. Ditto on my part :headbutt: I'm no longer in NY, I've left that place for greener pastures.



Magpie_Oz said:


> Which I think is Western Europe ? Central Europe is Germany to Poland?


Yes, Western Europe is considered Germany and Westward(France, Engand, Belguim, Spain, e.t.c) Central Europe ironically is considered parts of Germany and Italy, Poland and into the Balkans though thats a whole different area all together as far as WWI was concerned.



Yru0 said:


> Thanks all for bearing through my 'verbal' tirade, tested on this in class not to long ago so couldn't resist :3


My thoughts exactly. I'm not trying to be Harry Turtledove and "Re-invent" history. Rather alternate it depending on the RP'ers decisions. General Erich Ludendorff's advance of 1918 may never occur, or perhaps the Germans may not have been successful at the Battle of Ypres because the player decided to employ artillery instead of chlorine gas. Regardless I used the term "a;ternate history" in the sense that I'm letting the player create history; instead of the storyline rigidly follow history. Interesting perspective though, thnxs 



Yru0 said:


> I'd also point out that the Western Front, although tragic and a sight of horrible death, was in fact arguably not the most violent area of WWI in terms of amount of deaths. Our old friends the Ruskies on the Eastern front alone suffered around 2,000,000 casualties


Sadly true. It almost makes Lenin look like a hero for pulling them out


Were all nerds here right? It's cool man 


Yru0 said:


> I'd say that 'alternate history' has to always be based on fact, the very presence of the RPers will turn the history upside down most likely, and whether its something as big as a German landing on Birtain or the USA joining the Central Powers (not as far fetched as it seems apparently) or as small as Germany losing that one battle to slightly a lesser extent, its still 'alternate' history






darkreever said:


> Present day history often chooses to refer to them as the Allies, largely due to the fact that three of the more powerful members also form the Allies of World War II. (Its a matter of convenience, both names are ultimately correct.)


Correctamundo mon amis


----------

